
Ask HN: How could I write the fastest Android app? - MarvelousWololo
It could be just a hello world, but it should be initialized in milliseconds and be lightweight to download (1mb max).
======
thorin
If it's actually going to be an app I guess writing something against the NDK
in C++ would be the fastest option?

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13773686/why-shouldnt-
an...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13773686/why-shouldnt-an-android-
app-be-written-in-c-c-because-you-simply-prefer-to-p)

[https://developer.android.com/ndk/guides](https://developer.android.com/ndk/guides)

------
bradknowles
No code is faster than no code.

------
somekool
it already exist, you don't even need a phone to install it on. milliseconds
isn't that great of expectations. Think nanoseconds, close your eyes, let it
pop. Do you see it?

